# SC Camel Crickets



## Granny Heeney (Dec 8, 2018)

I did a websearch for what Marie and I have been calling a "spicket"--a crawlie that looks like a spider, but your brain belatedly identifies it as a cricket just as your shoe slams down on it.    They can be quite large, the spread of their legs  can be as wide as the width of your hand, but the one I caught last night was as big as your first thumb joint.

After bellering like a calf at a new gate when it jumped past me in the bedroom, I caught it and took it to His Majesty's couch, thinking he might like an evening snack.  The girls outside LOVE crickets.  9 Volt took one look, shrieked like a girl and bolted to the other end of the couch.

"What did you do to him?" said Hubby.  "I tried to give him a cricket, he hiked up his skirts, screamed 'BUG!' and took off!"  So I tucked it into the chick's tub (chick's current name is Cricket, so kinda funny), s/he spotted it this morning, leaped on it, slammed it into the floor a few times to kill it, then ate it.  Awww, that's my girl!  Er, boy!  Whatever!  LOL





In a dim room, that looks like a spider, BELIEVE me.  I have flattened many.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 8, 2018)

My crickets look like the traditional cricket. Whut the crapola is THAT?


----------



## Rammy (Dec 8, 2018)

Baymule said:


> My crickets look like the traditional cricket. Whut the crapola is THAT?


X2!


----------



## secuono (Dec 8, 2018)

They live in dark, moist areas. Like my past house's garage or current house's cellar.
Ours aren't stripped like that, though.


----------



## Granny Heeney (Dec 8, 2018)

Baymule said:


> My crickets look like the traditional cricket. Whut the crapola is THAT?


Seriously, I'm used to the cute little black ones up in Illinois--the only thing creepier is those gnarly Jerusalem crickets!  WTHeck!  LOL


----------



## Granny Heeney (Dec 8, 2018)

Lived for 2 yrs in Cal, was out for an evening stroll in the pretty, well-lit parking lots of my new apartment complex and saw something the size of a Snickers in the blowing autumn leaves.  I walked toward it and when I got close, the blasted thing LEAPED at me!  It hit my leg like someone'd thrown a rock, and this was what I glimpsed as I ran home screaming:  (LOL)



That wasn't the only one that leaped at me, the same thing happened on a nature trail about a week later and I vowed I'd never take a walk in California again    I checked the interwebz and was amazed when they called it a cricket.  No!  That is a horrifying abomination!  THIS is a cricket!  ;D


----------



## Baymule (Dec 8, 2018)

That's a cricket after aliens abducted it, did experiments and returned it to California. LOL LOL


----------



## Rammy (Dec 8, 2018)

They will suck your brains out. Beware!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 8, 2018)

Rammy said:


> They will suck your brains out. Beware!


Brang 'em on! Ah ain't  askerd!! My brain sliding down a razor blade would look like a BB rollin' down a 12 lane freeway!


----------



## Granny Heeney (Dec 8, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Brang 'em on! Ah ain't  askerd!! My brain sliding down a razor blade would look like a BB rollin' down a 12 lane freeway!


----------



## Rammy (Dec 8, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Brang 'em on! Ah ain't  askerd!! My brain sliding down a razor blade would look like a BB rollin' down a 12 lane freeway!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 8, 2018)

I know a few people that are truly terrified of them.  They eat mold. So at least they aren't going to bite you. But freaky as all and creepy and they jump at you making it doubly scary.


----------



## Ridgetop (Dec 8, 2018)

Baymule:  From now on you must write all your posts in Texan so I can practice my language skills!  LOL

Yes that is a Jerusalem Cricket and they look really peculiar.  The first time I saw one, I was in the garage and picked up something.  That thing jumped from under and scared the life out of me.  But when my young children rushed in I had to be cool.   
I pretended that I was screaming to summon them to look at this "cool" bug!


----------



## Rammy (Dec 8, 2018)

Is Texan as hard to learn as Hindi?


----------



## Ridgetop (Dec 8, 2018)

Possibly harder since you have to learn the nuances as well as the accent and local dialects!  LOL


----------



## Baymule (Dec 8, 2018)

Speaking in Texan is truly an art form. Once mastered, it marks you whenever you cross state lines as a Texan. That long drawl coupled with quaint colloquialisms particular to regional areas provides immediate recognition. 

Whew! Thet there just 'bout fried my lil' ol' pea brain!


----------



## Rammy (Dec 8, 2018)

Easy, woman, yer a ailin'. Keep it up you will curdle your brain!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 8, 2018)

I shoulda bought stock in Kleenax…...honking like a goose here....


----------



## Ridgetop (Dec 8, 2018)

When is the test - I really have to cram!


----------



## Carla D (Dec 8, 2018)

Granny Heeney said:


> I did a websearch for what Marie and I have been calling a "spicket"--a crawlie that looks like a spider, but your brain belatedly identifies it as a cricket just as your shoe slams down on it.    They can be quite large, the spread of their legs  can be as wide as the width of your hand, but the one I caught last night was as big as your first thumb joint.
> 
> After bellering like a calf at a new gate when it jumped past me in the bedroom, I caught it and took it to His Majesty's couch, thinking he might like an evening snack.  The girls outside LOVE crickets.  9 Volt took one look, shrieked like a girl and bolted to the other end of the couch.
> 
> ...


Low! Yuk! Yet another creature I had no Idea it existed.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 8, 2018)

Ridgetop said:


> When is the test - I really have to cram!


Study Guide;
1. Hang out with TEXANS
2. Practice at home, nobody likes being mocked
3. Pretend to be hard of hearing and ask to repeat that so you can hear it again
4. Go to a redneck BBQ


I found some helpful sites to help you get started.

http://yestotexas.com/how-to-speak-texan/

https://www.wikihow.com/Imitate-a-Texan-Accent

https://www.texasmonthly.com/articles/drawl-or-nothin/


----------



## Sheepshape (Dec 10, 2018)

secuono said:


> They live in dark, moist areas.


 I thought that was ME!

I sort of like all these bug pics....'specially that 'spider cricket' in Granny Heeney's post. Our little crickets,called grasshoppers over here, are small, innocent brown things whose males scratch their legs together to attract the ladies.

Not really too keen on the 'black one' in your pic. of crickets, GH.....looks too much like a cockroach for my liking.

All I can say is my chickens would be up for eating any of these. They love maggots from 'fly strike' etc.


----------

